# Mollies



## Maskara4976 (6 mo ago)

Not sure I’m putting in the right place. I have mollies that had babies. 7 survived but only 6 are growing one is significantly smaller then the others.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It happens sometimes. It should catch up sometime.


----------



## TristanFish (Oct 20, 2021)

sometimes some are smaller but they catch up. it's a bigger problem if one is way bigger


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

It's normal that not all fry will grow up at the same pace. But it's also not weird if their are specimens that just stay smaller than their siblings. Also that is something normal.


----------

